# Surf-N-Land 18th Annual Surf Fishing Tournament - June 2nd



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

On June 2nd Surf-N-Land Sportsman's Club will be hosting our 18th Annual Surf Fishing Tournament at Brigantine NJ.

Six person teams as well as individuals are welcome to attend and compete. All participants must pre-register at Tournament Headquarters located at the VFW Post 6964, 121 31st Street South. (2 blocks North of Lighthouse Circle)
*GOOGLE MAP* ). 

Registration begins at 6:00AM and closes at 7:00AM; fishing will begin at 7:30AM. 

Registration fee for each six person team will be $50.00 including insurance; individual registration will be $9.00 also including insurance.

Awards will be given in both team and individual categories as well as Most Fish and Largest Fish. A Youth Award will be won by the youngster with most fish points. A lunch and beverage will be available for a donation of $3.00

For more information post questions here or e-mail [email protected]


----------



## cfishigotu (Aug 27, 2003)

The HRFA will sending a surf team. Maybe two!

Great Tournament :fishing:


----------

